# Hair Free Butt Cheeks



## aprilthegreat (Oct 12, 2005)

I HAD A LITTLE TINY HAIRS ON MY BUTT CHEEKS SO I DECIDED TO SHAVE MY BUTT. AT FIRST IT WAS FINE BUT THEN OUT OF NOWHERE I GOT LIKE A THOUSAND LITTLE RAZOR BUMPS ALL OVER MY CHEEKS!!! WHAT ANOTHER EFFECTIVE WAY OF REMOVING HAIR FROM CHEEKS (BESIDES WAXING)?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 12, 2005)

Fart and light a match at the same time.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 12, 2005)

No, seriously, don't do th^at. You could end up in the hospital.

Maybe Nair or something like that. I dunno, sorry.


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 12, 2005)

You are such an A$$!!! haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Fart and light a match at the same time.


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 12, 2005)

wow, i have no clue!


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 12, 2005)

lol, this whole thread makes me laugh ....

The only option I can think of is a hair removal cream like Nair, or if you don't mind having the hairs and just want them less visible you can try bleaching them... you can look at some reviews for various hair removal and bleaching products here. I've reviewed a few of these products, somehow dark body hair runs in my family even though I have pale skin



Never tried these on my butt though...


----------



## Liz (Oct 12, 2005)

maybe nair. but my bf tried it and got ingrown hairs. so i don't if you want to risk trying nair and getting bumps in a sensitive area. lol


----------



## karrieann (Oct 12, 2005)

I know I have had that problem before shaving puss puss and going a little too far back. I wonder if a product like Tend Skin would work. I would be hesitant to use a product like Nair. That stuff has a tendency to burn....OUCH!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *karrieann* I know I have had that problem before shaving puss puss and going a little too far back. I wonder if a product like Tend Skin would work. I would be hesitant to use a product like Nair. That stuff has a tendency to burn....OUCH! Puss puss. Haahaa!


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 12, 2005)

Have someone run an Epilady over your butt cheeks...that will make it hairless for weeks.



As for painless, I guess Nair would be the way to go.


----------



## missjade (Oct 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tabitha* Have someone run an Epilady over your butt cheeks...that will make it hairless for weeks.



As for painless, I guess Nair would be the way to go. 
hahahaha puss puss, love it!!!! made me laff : )


----------



## Sofia (Oct 12, 2005)

Why wouldn't you want to try the waxing? Maybe like at-home wax kits/strips? I wouldn't want to put any chemicals near those areas.


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Oct 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* Why wouldn't you want to try the waxing? Maybe like at-home wax kits/strips? I wouldn't want to put any chemicals near those areas. i agree, i guess if you were gonna remove hair from ur butt then u kinda need the most sensitive stuff- it may kill at the time but it'd be worth it for the long effects and mostly non ingrown hairs - tho exfoliate!!! it's my one rule of hair removal... I have exfoliating gloves and use them every day plus after hair removal, and I use a salt scrub from 'the sanctuary' too - mainly on legs tho bikini line and underarms too... It really does stop ingrown hairs and red bumps - irritated/blocked follicles. You might try bio-oil to get the irritated area to go down?
hope thats helpful,

xxxc


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 12, 2005)

Lol I Cant Stop Laughing At Puss Puss! Lmao! Maybe You Can Try Baby Powder


----------



## karrieann (Oct 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Puss puss. Haahaa! Meow! :icon_love
hehehe...


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 12, 2005)

lol lisa, you crack me up..but as for the butt hair removal...no idea


----------

